# Early cold winter? It is snowing in South Carolina today



## wahoowad (Nov 1, 2014)

In case you are wondering if this winter will be worse than usual, consider what it means when it is snowing in lower South Carolina today (Nov. 1).


----------



## Scooter422 (Nov 1, 2014)

Here in Indiana yesterday. Quarter sized flakes with 40 mph wind gusts. Gonna be an interesting winter.


----------



## KindredSpiritzz (Nov 1, 2014)

Looks like enough to shut the state down and to call out the national guard. The long range winter  forecast i saw said the east and south east would see a lot of the polar vortex this winter.


----------



## Applesister (Nov 1, 2014)

Snow was predicted here for today in upstate ny. The temps are in the 40s so it could turn later. But so far we are running 7-10° warmer than last years temps.
It was clear blue skies earlier but its clouding up so we shall see.
But Carolinas...yuck!!
We all work hard to heat with wood but I'd rather skip it.


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Nov 1, 2014)

Keep in mind everyone was also predicting a polar vortex and frigid October.  October here in Maine was pretty average to slightly above.


----------



## KD0AXS (Nov 1, 2014)

No snow here yet, although it is a nice crisp 27° this morning and there's a thin layer of ice on our pond.  Looks like they're talking 50s for most of the next week, not bad for November in MN. Just a matter of time though. I think today's the day I take the mower deck off the tractor and put the snowblower on.


----------



## smokedragon (Nov 1, 2014)

37 this morning at the house, high will be 50 (maybe).  Supposed to be colder than that tomorrow morning.  We are in the house in short and tee shirts.

As for the white stuff, VA and SC can split our part down the middle.  I want none of it.


----------



## mass_burner (Nov 1, 2014)

70's earlier in the week are gone. Cold rain with another n'easter coming tonight to new england. Been heating with chunks/uglies.


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Nov 1, 2014)

wahoowad said:


> In case you are wondering if this winter will be worse than usual, consider what it means when it is snowing in lower South Carolina today (Nov. 1).


I want a ride in you Jeep


----------



## red oak (Nov 1, 2014)

We didn't get any snow here.  I'm jealous of you guys!


----------



## Rebelduckman (Nov 1, 2014)

29 here in Dixie this morning. Colder tonight. The nc13 is going full blast


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 1, 2014)

Rebelduckman said:


> 29 here in Dixie this morning. Colder tonight. The nc13 is going full blast
> View attachment 143047


How's the nc13 treating, do you notice a better burn time yet? just wondering


----------



## D8Chumley (Nov 2, 2014)

Windy here this morning, 38 feels like 30. Been burning the Manny for most of this past week,-Pine, shorties and uglies. If it doesn't get any colder and doesn't snow at all I wouldn't be upset


----------



## spirilis (Nov 2, 2014)

Probably everyone is calling for the Polar Vortex all winter long because it sounds cool!  VORTEX BABY!


----------



## Rebelduckman (Nov 2, 2014)

kennyp2339 said:


> How's the nc13 treating, do you notice a better burn time yet? just wondering



Without a doubt. The bigger box helps alot. This was the first night I burned it all night and I got about 5-6 hours with a mix of maple and cherry. I figure I'll be able to get 7 or 8 out of it with some good seasoned oak or hickory


----------



## jimdrea (Nov 2, 2014)

35 now south of Boston. Had my Napoleon 1402 going all day yesterday, got up early 6 am to light it for today. Nothing beats the feeling of the heat. I had my first floor 1600 sq feet up to a toasty 73 degrees.  I hope everyone is prepared because your right, this is going to be a doozy of a winter. Or "wintah" as we say in Boston.


----------



## mass_burner (Nov 2, 2014)

Jimdrea, any power outages near you? There are outages in my town, but not us, yet. I hear 7k on the SS.


----------



## smokedragon (Nov 2, 2014)

D8Chumley said:


> If it doesn't get any colder and doesn't snow at all I wouldn't be upset


I agree 100%.


----------



## jimdrea (Nov 2, 2014)

No power outages around here. Big flakes coming down, nice and toasty inside. Waiting to watch the Pats.


----------



## Cburke (Nov 2, 2014)

Chilly weekend here in pa, stoves been going non stop since Friday currently sweating in my house! It's a great feeling not using oil furnace yet this season! My timberwolf is already paying for itself


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 2, 2014)

It was down to 17F the last two nights here and there's ice on the lake but just a 1/4 inch so I wont be going out on it yet to run the dogs with the ATV... I wait until 5" now that I'm not so young and dumb these days. I think anyways... I had daily fires going up here back in September tenthish time to the twentieth and then it  warmed  til this latest cold came in. Ive lived either here or in the not-so-hot state of Minnesota all of my life so its just the norm for me but last winter was a bit cool with 8,000 HDD's! I wish I could go down to Dallas every winter to see friends that whimped out and now live there so I can have a free place to sleep some winters bot now I have dogs and the wont have them in their homes ya know....and my dogs are Black and Tans..the most laid back floppy eared dogs you can have lol!


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 2, 2014)

Rebelduckman said:


> 29 here in Dixie this morning. Colder tonight. The nc13 is going full blast
> View attachment 143047


You must have a hell of a time getting a good draft going when it first lights off being on it's side like that and all!!


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 3, 2014)

Normally when the weather guessers start talking up snowstorms I think they're often hoping to hype things up . . . not this time.

Actually ended up with a lot more snow than even they expected.

I didn't measure it . . . but it's definitely over 12 inches easily. Lost power at the house yesterday late afternoon . . . could've hugged my Jotul if it wasn't so darned hot . . . place is nice and warm. Hopefully we'll get the power back soon . . . caused me to miss the Patriots shellacking Denver.


----------



## Dix (Nov 3, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> Normally when the weather guessers start talking up snowstorms I think they're often hoping to hype things up . . . not this time.
> 
> Actually ended up with a lot more snow than even they expected.
> 
> I didn't measure it . . . but it's definitely over 12 inches easily. Lost power at the house yesterday late afternoon . . . could've hugged my Jotul if it wasn't so darned hot . . . place is nice and warm. Hopefully we'll get the power back soon . . . caused me to miss the Patriots shellacking Denver.




Glad you checked in, Jake. Saw that on the news, and was thinking about youse guys.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 4, 2014)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Glad you checked in, Jake. Saw that on the news, and was thinking about youse guys.



We were hammered . . . similar to last year's ice storm . . . still a lot of folks without power (including us as of this morning -- I now remember that we lost power around 4 p.m. on Sunday -- it was definitely before the start of the 4:30 football game). 

I haven't minded so much. We have the woodstove for heat. Temps haven't been extreme and in fact today is supposed to be pretty warm and rain comes in tomorrow. We have a generator to keep the freezer and refrigerator running. Occasionally we'll run an extension cord to the TV or computer (running it through a power strip). I've been showering at work . . . the one thing my wife says she misses the most -- a hot shower.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Nov 5, 2014)

anybody looking forward to this?


----------



## Dix (Nov 5, 2014)

No.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Nov 5, 2014)

Doug MacIVER said:


> anybody looking forward to this?


don't worry about arctic temps!


----------



## D8Chumley (Nov 6, 2014)

Doug MacIVER said:


> anybody looking forward to this?


Booooooo.....


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Nov 6, 2014)

oh geez. stay plowed stay warm. still only a computers guess.


----------

